# Lamport and Holt



## Lewis Price (Sep 9, 2016)

Hi there - anyone out there who worked for the Lamport and Holt Line or sailed on the SS Millais, Lalande or Debret? Would love to catch up.


----------



## nomad21 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi i sailed on the 'Lalande' 1958 Davey Caton


----------



## Ken Glasdir (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi!
I sailed on Debrett and Romney , late fifties early sixties
(Jester)


----------



## China hand (Sep 11, 2008)

You might get more contact with the Blue Star website, Lewis. Best of luck.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Welcome back *Lewis*. Bon voyage.


----------



## tiachapman (Mar 25, 2008)

did you join her in graythorpe davey


----------



## sternchallis (Nov 15, 2015)

China hand said:


> You might get more contact with the Blue Star website, Lewis. Best of luck.


Doubt it.


----------



## Ken Glasdir (Jan 1, 2009)

Lewis Price said:


> Hi there - anyone out there who worked for the Lamport and Holt Line or sailed on the SS Millais, Lalande or Debret? Would love to catch up.


Did one aboard Debrett 1958. Several trips aboard Romney early sisxties


----------



## tom roberts (May 4, 2008)

Sailed on the Raphael bosun was mr Page a good man and a great seaman and ah B.A. Great steaks I.e.beefy lomo or beefy complete wish I could go back there.


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

I was AB in the Ronsard in 1965. Hard working ship, bags of O/T and a decent feeder. There was an all Scouse crowd on deck and catering, I think the ER ratings were all from Cardiff.
Pat


----------



## DURANGO (Aug 22, 2005)

I did that run in Royal Mail aboard the old Pilcomayo and numerous times in meat boats & South American st line and I can still see the old man standing on the hatch down aft alongside in Recife giving us all a lecture on what not to get up to ,alas I was only a 17 year old SOS who thought he knew better .


----------

